# Shipping Lanes.



## Bifurcator (Jun 21, 2008)

Also near my house.











JPeg compression kinda ruined the sky but...
Crits and comments always welcome!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE the airplane in the sun.  That is so neat, and I would think it would be very difficult to get.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 21, 2008)

Hehehe, yeah, I was trying to include the plane in the image but not in the middle of the Sun. When looking through my EVF which is a great EVF otherwise, at the Sun all you can see really are the anamorphic blue, red and yellow streaks with a giant bright spot that dominates the entire view. You can see it OK with some kind of dark filter on though.   

The plane actually looked allot bigger with the naked eye.  I guess being directly between the Sun and the CCD made it look much smaller somehow. Directly looking at it I could tell it was white, with a blue stripe and could see the passenger windows - though not individually.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2008)

GREAT capture!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks tirediron!


----------



## Phazan (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice shot, that place looks pretty polluted! 
I know you didn't really want the plane in the sun, but I think it's awesome!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

The plane was a nice surprise. 

Polluted... hmm, well the haze is a mostly water vapor but there are a bunch of smelting factories over on that side. Toyota (among other Japanese corporations) conduct all aspects of manufacture. In Toyota's case they mine the ore (abroad), ship it in on their own shipping lines, make it into steel or whatever other metals they use allot of, press the metal sheets into car body parts or mold the engine blocks etc., assemble it all, and then ship it abroad.  When I first came here I taught English to some of the higher ups in Toyota. They told me that it's costs about $50 to make a car and that it doesn't matter what model. Weird huh? Anyway the air smells fresh and crisp and damp.

But I guess Japanese companies are unlike other country's corporations in that they actually try on their own not to pollute their own land. What they do in other countries I don't know. And I do know it wasn't always so either. In the 50's and early 60's when Japan's production (The three C's) was getting under way they were very careless and conditions were bad.

That far out it's alright but the water in some areas of the channel further in tastes like diesel boat fuel tho.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's the resort beach where this shot was taken from:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...791,136.824068&spn=0.004235,0.008358&t=k&z=18


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 23, 2008)

It's quite possible it's smaller because of the diffusion of light that could be bending aroud the plane making it look smaller. Either way... I like that you have the plane in the sun and you caught the moment just right!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

That sounds like that could be it... If you look at the google map you can see where they're taking off from too..  Kinda neat! 

And thanks for compliment yo! It makes me happy to be able to share the art of a moment in time or the feeling of a place! Seriously! 

I'm pooped...  Time for my Alex Jones radio and some much needed sleep.  See yall in about 7 hours.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 23, 2008)

I like the plane in the middle of the sun   I almost thought it was photoshopped at first hehe


----------



## Fox Paw (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

niforpix said:


> I like the plane in the middle of the sun   I almost thought it was photoshopped at first hehe



I probably would have made it bigger with some details if it were a post effect.  I took 6 shots with different angles and frame orientations, each time waiting for a plane to be in frame. They were coming about 10 min. apart - enough time for the Sun to change the lighting a little. I liked the lighting on this one best - and...  there was that plane. 




Fox Paw said:


> I love it.  Thanks for posting it.



My pleasure! Thanks for enjoying it!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 23, 2008)

Really nice capture. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 24, 2008)

Why thank you Miss Mia, and you're entirely welcome!


----------



## Miaow (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice Shot


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Miaow!  Appreciated!


----------



## rjackjames (Jun 25, 2008)

Great shot the first thing that caught my eye was the plane in the sun....great capture.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks man!  

Much Appreciated!!


----------



## The Empress (Jun 29, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I LOVE the airplane in the sun. That is so neat, and I would think it would be very difficult to get.


 
+1 on that :thumbup:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Empress!

I like your sig. I was trying to say the same things here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1278080&postcount=4

Dunno if I got it tho. Yours are simple and to the point.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful shot!  The soft warm colors compliment the whole scene perfectly.  Very well done. 

NJ


----------



## Tinstafl (Jun 30, 2008)

The plane is a great touch. I love it.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks NJ and Tin, much appreciated!


Save the polor bears...  teeheehee...


----------



## HARTMAN25 (Jul 1, 2008)

the plane in the sun is a great shot intended or not great capture


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Hartman, Greatly appreciated!


----------



## DragonHeart (Jul 2, 2008)

the plane adds a nice 'touch' to a great picture...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks man!

-- 
Wow, everybody really likes the plane!  Either you all watched way too much Fantasy Island or I should think about doing a theme set with planes in the Sun!


----------

